# Cold air intake



## maxente (Feb 23, 2008)

What cold air intake brand fits the J30 chasis best? I was searching online to get some price estimates and I could not fould one that was build exactly for the 1992 Maxima. What is the closest fitting one? 

And for you guys that already have one fitted in, did you have any power loss or damage while driving in wet conditions?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

in 92 there were 2 motors
which one do you have?


----------



## maxente (Feb 23, 2008)

Ahh..sorry. I have the VG30E, on the GXE model. I actually found some cold air intakes, but they are not name-brand, not that is saying something. Thank you for replying.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you won't find name brand direct fit intake piping.


----------



## maxente (Feb 23, 2008)

What would you recommend? Or even a better question, is it worthy the trouble to install one when I just want to improve fuel efficiency? Would it be better to get a nice filter and keep the OEM? I am not interested in "pumping" the engine up, but just to have a nice cruiser, and maybe get 1-2 MPG better. 
Anyway, thanks.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

internetautomart said:


> you won't find name brand direct fit intake piping.


Brian I am surprised that this came from you. You are one of the most knowledgeble guys on 3rd gens. Warpspeed Performance makes a cold air intake for the 3rd gen.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't consider them a name brand since they are pretty much only sold direct, and most people outside of the nissan community have never heard of them versus an INJEN/AEM/K&N cai.
it is not a slam against their quality though.

You coming down for maxus this year?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I know you have too much class to criticize another business.

I am planning on sunday. I hope to get some of the other guys in this area and set up a drive down together.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sweet3rdgen said:


> I know you have too much class to criticize another business.
> 
> I am planning on sunday. I hope to get some of the other guys in this area and set up a drive down together.


I had a WSP pipe on my last VE, it fit fine and worked.

I hope to see you, chances are I'll only be there on sunday as well. unless I get a car that is track worthy for the track.


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

seen some on ebay, but they look like crap though, but idk, 50 bucks total, worth a shot.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Brian, let me buy you a beer or two, after a couple years of internet shared input, I owe ya. If Matt could make it up it would be a perfect weekend for me. Add Mr. Gone and I have met everyone I respect on the org.

the ones on ebay are knock-offs. They may fit. Good luck. The WSP ones definitely fit.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sweet3rdgen said:


> Brian, let me buy you a beer or two, after a couple years of internet shared input, I owe ya. If Matt could make it up it would be a perfect weekend for me. Add Mr. Gone and I have met everyone I respect on the org.
> 
> the ones on ebay are knock-offs. They may fit. Good luck. The WSP ones definitely fit.


make it a coke and we're good.
Matt has a "Z" convention to go to, and I doubt shawn will show 
Wayne might, John had better be there, Josh should, don't know about others though.
Best thing we can do is spread the word.
Last year only 1 3rd gen entered the car show


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> make it a coke and we're good.
> Matt has a "Z" convention to go to, and I doubt shawn will show
> Wayne might, John had better be there, Josh should, don't know about others though.
> Best thing we can do is spread the word.
> Last year only 1 3rd gen entered the car show


Nope, won't make it this year, all my vacation time is used up.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> Nope, won't make it this year, all my vacation time is used up.


send the wife :naughty:


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

internetautomart said:


> Last year only 1 3rd gen entered the car show



Coke it is then. Now I feel obliged to show up.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sweet3rdgen said:


> Coke it is then. Now I feel obliged to show up.


at least someone will.
people have been dropping out as of late.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw that. I don't understand people. All year long they talk of going to Maxus. They say how they want a track day or want to get together, and then when the CMC guys put all of the effort and time into getting it together, they back out with excuses. I am disappointed, probably not as disappointed as you all are. Count me in DEFINITELY, at least for Sunday.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I've got nothing to do with CMC anymore. I'm still working with the members doing maxus as I have previously, I'm just not on the board anymore.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I obviously have not been there for about a year myself. Just lost interest, summer came played with the Chally.


----------

